# Cranberry frozen concentrate recipe needed



## muscadine wine (Dec 19, 2006)

I have some Welch's Cranberry frozen concentrate and I am looking for a recipe for it. I tried the search function and did not get exactly what I was looking for. Does anyone have a recipe that they tried and liked?

This is my first post here, and I have already found a lot of good information. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome muscadine wine....Hope you enjoy your stay here and share your experiences with us.

I would also like to make a cranberry wine and have been looking for recipes...Seems everyone was serving it at Thanksgiving...guess now is a good time to start some and have it ready for next year.

Some of the members here have made Cranberry Wine, I believe some of them made it with the reconstituted juices in the bottles and some with fresh cranberries. Hopefully they will share their recipes. I imagine if you reconstituted your juice you could follow their recipe for the juice wine.

Where did you find frozen concentrate, I don't recall ever seeing it up here in the North.


----------



## muscadine wine (Dec 20, 2006)

I found part of the concentrate at Wally World and a friend gave me some Ocean Spray cranberry concentrate a couple of days ago.

I saw a recipe on Jack Kellers website, but it was for Cranberry/Rasberry. I don't know enough to guesstimate on this recipe.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2006)

I saw various recipes, some with dried cranberries, some with fresh and frozen....and the ones on Jack Keller's Site.

I think you could use that recipe on Jack Keller's Site for the mixed cranberry juices and just use your juice instead.

I see on that recipe they just used one can of concentrate, think I might use more than one can...at least 2 per gallon for more flavor...I know people on this Forum have made many batches of Cranberry Wine...I think many have used fresh, dried, and the concentrates...

I think you will gain experience just giving it a try. Keep track of what you did and let us know how it works out.
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2006)

When I made my Vintners Harvest Cranberry the recipe called for 1 can
of white grape juice for body. I guess the cranberry alone wouldnt
carry enough body so NW this one would probably require your can of
concentrate that you always add.


----------



## muscadine wine (Dec 20, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> I saw various recipes, some with dried cranberries, some with fresh and frozen....and the ones on Jack Keller's Site.
> 
> I think you could use that recipe on Jack Keller's Site for the mixed cranberry juices and just use your juice instead.
> 
> ...




I think you are correct, two would be better. And add something to give it body, just don't know what yet.


----------



## muscadine wine (Dec 20, 2006)

wadewade said:


> When I made my Vintners Harvest Cranberry the recipe called for 1 can of white grape juice for body. I guess the cranberry alone wouldnt carry enough body so NW this one would probably require your can of concentrate that you always add.




How did the Vinters turn out, and did you use the 3-gallon or 6-gallon recipe? I started to get a can, and then found some cranberries marked down and got them instead.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2006)

I saw in the recipe from the Fine Vine Wines Site, they added some Red Grape Concnetrate...

Here is that recipe using fresh fruit:



Makes one gallon.

Ingredients:

3 lbs. Cranberries 7 Pints Water 
2-1/2 lbs. Sugar 
1/2 pt Red Grape Concentrate 
1 Campden, crush 
1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme 
1/2 tsp Yeast Energizer 
1 Pkg Wine Yeast

Keep your acid tester and hydrometer handy. As with all wild fruit the sugar and acid content varies greatly from year to year and even from one location to another. The recipe above is a general recipe to use which you may have to adjust.

Directions:

Pick berries when they are fully ripened and sound. 
Wash the berries and place into nylon straining bag. Press, crush and strain juice into primary fermenter. Keeping all pulp in straining bag, tie top and place in primary. 
Stir in all other ingredients EXCEPT yeast. Cover primary. 
After 24 hrs., add yeast . Cover primary. 
Stir daily, check hydrometer reading (S.G.) and press pulp lightly to aid extraction. 
When ferment reaches S.G. 1.030 (about 5 days) strain juice from bag. Syphon off sediment into clean secondary. Attach lock. 
When S.G. reaches 1.000 (usually about 3 weeks), fermentation is complete. Syphon juice off sediment into clean glass container. Re-attach airlock. 
To aid in clearing, syphon again in 2 months and again, if necessary, before bottling. 
Allow the wine to age. 




I don't see any acid blend or tannin is this recipe tho, wonder if it is needed???Guess we got to compare other recipes and see if it is not needed.


I think it would be good using Cranberry Juice [in bottles or reconstituted] and the red grape concentrate...the grape juice would give it some viscosity, it sure would have a nice color.

I have seen other people add Welch's white grape [Niagara] frozen concentrate to wines too.

So, yes, I would add some sort of grape juice to it for body, either white or red.

I hope that you will keep track of what you do and share that with us....

So many wines on the to-make list...2007 is going to be a busy year.



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## muscadine wine (Dec 21, 2006)

I will keep records and let everyone know how it turns out. I may boil some bananas to add to the concentrate, or just slice them up and toss them in. This is addictive!


----------



## muscadine wine (Dec 24, 2006)

Okay, this is what I came up with. Please feel free to make any suggestions, they would be appreciated.

4 16oz. cans Wal-Mart whole cranberry sauce

2 cans Ocean Spray cranberry concentrate

1.5# of bananas (boiled)

added sugar to 1.090

1/4 tsp. Tannin

1 tbsp. yeast nutrient

1 campden tablet 

water added to make 2 gallons

The SG was 1.050 before adding sugar. Looks and smells great.


----------



## Spidy67 (Dec 9, 2007)

MW did you every make this and was it good? Just curious because i think i will try it.


----------



## muscadine wine (Dec 9, 2007)

Spidy67, I did indeed make a batch using this recipe. I am hoping to get it bottled in the next few weeks. Hopefully it is still as good as it was the last time I racked it. I will let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## lockdude (Dec 10, 2007)

Ive been making it with old orchard frozen cranberry from walmart,and really like it.Heres the recipe.
For 1 gallon
4 cans of O.O.frozen cranberry
1/2 cup of sugar{to raise SG to 1085}
1 tsp tartaric acid
1/4 tsp of tannin
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1 pack of RC-212
I backsweetened it with more frozen juice.
Its very full flavored,and tart.
I made a 3 gallon batch,and liked it so much that I made a 5 gallon batch 
thats bulk ageing now.Its really drinkable now,and gets better with age.
I compared it to some V.R cranberry that a friend made,and it was way better,and only cost about $24 to make 5 gallons.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 10, 2007)

This is a batch I made almost a year ago. Enjoyed some at Thanksgiving and will have some at Christmas. 


It is a very worthwhile wine...would love to make some with fresh cranberries someday....Missed buying any at Thanksgiving.


Here is the recipe I used...
For the Welch's Cranberry Wine...Actually I used Old Orchard...Old Orchard has apple juice in it, the Welch's is blended with white grape juice....so I think there would be a bit difference in the taste...I am going to find out later. 

CRANBERRY/APPLE BLEND WINE 


-6 CANS OLD ORCHARD FROZEN CRANBERRY [100% JUICES-CRANBERRY/APPLE/ARONIA] 

-1 500 mil BOTTLE WINEXPERT RED GRAPE CONCENTRATE 

-2 tsp LIQUID TANNIN 

-2 tsp ACID BLEND [being as there was so much apple juice in the blend the acid wasn't too high] 

-3 CAMPDEN TABLETS 

-3 1/2# SUGAR [dissolved in small amount of water] 

WATER TO BRING S.G. TO 1092 AND VOLUME TO NEAR 3 GALLONS 

NEXT DAY: 

-2 tsp PEPTIC ENZYME 

wait one hour 

-2 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT 

-1 1/2 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER 

-1 PACKAGE MONTPELIER YEAST


I fermented in gallons jugs along with a test batch of store bought Cherry juices....and others.












*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## lockdude (Dec 10, 2007)

The old orchard is a blend,and not 100% cranberry,but does make a good wine.It has some apple,black currant,cranberry,and aronia berry{what ever that is?}I plan on getting fresh cranberrys on sale right after christmas,and freezing them for future use.I havent done one from fresh fruit yet.I also did a concord/cranberry blend with 3 cans of concord,and 1 can of cranberry,and the same amounts of acid/tannins,and it is real good also.The 4 cans per gallon really makes a full flavored wine.It just has a hint of cranberry tartness with alot of concord flavor.I backsweetened it with more frozen concord.It was the old orchard brand. 0.96 cents a can.


----------

